# Dam hippies



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 26, 2014)

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 26, 2014)

That's pretty cool, does it leak?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sure. It has a death sentence though. We will find out.

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Aug 26, 2014)

I recently built a house with one, they are Japanese *Ofuro* tubs, I only have  this picture

View attachment 1087


the bathroom is all black French Lave Noir limestone and doesn't photograph well, there is no drain connection, they fill the tub up to the top, when they get in water splashes out and goes to the linear drain you see running across the room.  when they drain the tub 550 gallons are released on the floor, I made the entire room the shower pan and added a large shower drain directly under the outlet in the tub.  That tub is Port Orford Cedar although they are offered in other woods like teak or redwood, it cost over $7,000 (the Indian blanket was just thrown over it to protect it).  The windows are German tilt/turn, they swing all the way open for cleaning, there are disappearing screens on the outside, that house has $13,000 worth of those linear drains  in it, as well as $13,000 worth of medicine cabinets that weren't installed yet on right, they have built-in defrosters in them.I asked the owner if he'd used it yet and he said several times with no problems, I did lay awake nights agonizing as to how I was going to get all that water out of there without it backing up to the walnut floors at the doors.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1087


/monthly_2014_08/ofuro.jpg.42b448121e550ea0d5877b4c587dae06.jpg


----------



## Frank (Aug 26, 2014)

Reminds me of when some one came in with an Italian hand hammered copper bathtub  Required a modification as none of the plumbing code standards reference coper tubs, and there is no mass produced copper tub association to promulgate one


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 26, 2014)

I did something similar in Portola Valley. I called it the zen bathroom. Shower before the tub Japanese style, all black granite with black river stone floors, and red hand blown glass vessels. When they moved I did almost the same thing to their new house. It without the bathtub. Midway cabs charged $15,000 for the black alder floating vanity on the first one, so I replicated it myself for the second one and made money for a third the price.

Brent.


----------



## rktect 1 (Aug 27, 2014)

TREX?

Funny though.


----------

